# Questions on the A-Maze-N Smoker...



## tom kish (Jan 15, 2012)

Hope this is in the right spot.  I received my new smoker tray Friday, have the initial burn-off complete, and tried a run at cold-smoking some almonds w/Hickory dust.  It seemed to burn well, two rows lasted for a little more than 3 hrs., but it didn't seem to have the depth of flavor that cooking with solid fuel does.  I bought this with next weekends bacon smoking in mind, so my question is this: do I need to plan a little longer smoke time than with solid fuel?  When I smoke the bacon, I plan to add a little heat to it, probably keep it at 100° or so in the smoker.  I'm using a vertical propane smoker, and I run the flame very low during these runs.  I'm sure there is a difference between fuel (smoke source) types, just looking for a little guidance for the AMNS.

Thanks!


----------



## venture (Jan 15, 2012)

I assume you are using the AMNS and not the AMNPS?

With the AMNS, you might light both ends if you want more smoke.  I don't have the AMNPS, but I would recommend it for hot smokes.

Having said that, my AMNS has performed well for both hot and cold, except for the foggiest part of our wet winters here.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tom kish (Jan 15, 2012)

Venture said:


> I assume you are using the AMNS and not the AMNPS?
> 
> With the AMNS, you might light both ends if you want more smoke.  I don't have the AMNPS, but I would recommend it for hot smokes.
> 
> ...


It is the AMNS dust smoker.  I will try your suggestion, and now that you have mentioned it, I recall seeing something about that on the website for the smoker.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## eman (Jan 15, 2012)

I usually light both ends of the amns for everything but cheese.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2012)

I have both units and have been testing them since inception - If you are not getting the depth of smoke you are looking for there are a couple of things to do. First make sure you are filling the smoker to the top of the rails and giving it a light tamping then top off with a little more dust. Don't exceed the top rail but come close to it with a reasonably firm pack and secondly if that is still not enough smoke light the second end as discussed above 

Let me know if I can help


----------



## tom kish (Jan 16, 2012)

eman said:


> I usually light both ends of the amns for everything but cheese.


I'll be doing some cheese up for the wife this weekend, as well.  Thinking of mesquite or hickory for pepper jack cheese.  




Scarbelly said:


> I have both units and have been testing them since inception - If you are not getting the depth of smoke you are looking for there are a couple of things to do. First make sure you are filling the smoker to the top of the rails and giving it a light tamping then top off with a little more dust. Don't exceed the top rail but come close to it with a reasonably firm pack and secondly if that is still not enough smoke light the second end as discussed above
> 
> Let me know if I can help


Thanks for the additional tips.  I'll give these a shot this weekend, and let you know the results.


----------

